# About.com- Exercise for Stress Relief



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Paige Waehner, About.com Guide to Exercise, has just published a wonderful article entitled "Workouts for Stress Relief". Since stress often plays a part in IBS, anything that will help...View the full article


----------

